# Storage Cabinet suggestions?



## imported_jhutch

Does anyone have any experience in what Garage Storage Cabinets are the best brands or types?  What have you used?  What have you heard...good or bad?


----------



## imported_jhutch

I hate to reply to my own question, but I went with Slide-Lok

They should be here next week


----------



## mustanggarage

I just always build my own.  no they are not the prettiest or even the most functional.  not even the cheapest.  but the garage exists to give me something to tinker with, so there you have it.


----------



## imported_frozenstar

I always go with a self-made cabinets. At least I have options to customize it by what size I want and materials to be used.


----------



## Admin

frozenstar said:


> I always go with a self-made cabinets. At least I have options to customize it by what size I want and materials to be used.




Good point


----------



## thomask

I got a good bunch of cabinets from a office that was being gutted.  

No charge just hauled them off.  

Ask a contractor/cabinet installer where they may be doing a remodel?  That may be a good lead.


----------



## njogre

I just purchased some great  steel cabinets from http://www.arrowspacemaker.com I had to put them together myself, which was not a big deal. I love the blue color. They are different from any other color I saw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a picture of what I did with the cabinets.


----------



## SpecOP1

jhutch
Great choice...which series and cost$...if you don't mind...thanks Bill


----------



## thomask

njogre said:


> I just purchased some great  steel cabinets from http://www.arrowspacemaker.com I had to put them together myself, which was not a big deal. I love the blue color. They are different from any other color I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of what I did with the cabinets.



njogre place is looking good,

A nice and clean look for a home shop there. Great color, too.

A well organized group of tools on that pegboard that are easy to locate.


----------



## WallPegGuy415

Hey Guys, 

My garage is in need of some more storage space, so I was searching around the internet for some inspiration. This thread is great! 

I did come across this blog post about a Cabinet/Pegboard combo project and I was wondering if anyone has any experience in building one of these? I'm always a big fan of using pegboards, so it's right up my alley. 

http://wallpegstore.com/combo-cabinet-pegboard-project/

Let me know what you think. Thanks!!


Here is the stock image on what the end result will look like: 

View attachment FH08NOV_COMCAB_01.JPG


----------



## WallPegGuy415

This is what the end result is supposed to look like... I haven't built mine yet, but when I do ill make sure to upload my own photos.


----------



## mustanggarage

I had a space next to my garage door and right next to one of the main support beams for the shop.  this space is about 12 inches wide and 8 feet tall.  it is a perfect spot put my spades and hang extension cords.  I enclosed this space and made the door out of 2x4 and covered it with pegboard.  so I can hang my squeegees and dustpan on the outside.  it makes the space more useable.  I closed the closet door with a suitcase catch so it stays shut when I take stuff off the pegs in the door.  I don't have a picture of it off hand but if anyone was interested I could take one.


----------

